# Ice Fishing - Lake of the Woods - MN/Canada border



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

I was up in MN last week for an ice fishing trip planned late Dec. Never done it before. Southern guy. Had a blast. Ended up there during the "cold spell of a generation" they were calling it. It was crazy cold out but I was ready for it. -35 are temp and lower with wind chill below -60 they told me (beats me honesty). Walk outside and the whole inside of your nose freezes instantly. Screen on cell phone can't function and batteries stop working. Sat a bucket of fish down outside for about 45-60 seconds and they were hard and icy. Warm beer in the trunk froze solid on the way out to the fishing houses. Cold. Limited out every day on walleye and sauger. Some decent pout too. Caught a 24" walleye which is in a slot that has to go back, but a good fish. 

Good stuff. Have to recommend Zippel Bay folks. They 100% go the extra mile to take care of you and are setup great. Even have an Igloo bar out on the ice on the lake where you can drink and fish a hole at the same time - no joke. Very inexpensive: had a shallow house and a deep house to fish, cabin on shore and meals with beers (steak etc) all for about the same as staying at a Holiday Inn. Can't beat it.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome! I went ice fishing in Michigan back in 2013. Great times!
Kinda freaked me out, driving a truck out to park on the ice. Met some great people that still stay in contact. Ready to go back...


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Way cool. I spent almost my entire life in Illinois and ice fished every winter. Hardcore too. I spent a ton of money on gear. Loved every minute of it. 

With that said I ask myself “ do I miss it.” Nah not so much. I like it warm.
~JOE~


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im a MN native. Of all outdoor things I did growing up, I miss Ice fishing the most. Spent plenty of time on that lake on ice and open water. Zipple bay resort is very nice and the bay itself has great fishing when the big lake is too windy. Great post!!


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

I would move back up there in a minute but that would cost me a divorce,cuz she's not going back.I miss ice fishing walleye.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

In that last photo, it looks like you're fishing in an outhouse. I hope you didn't catch any brown trout. 

Seriously, I have always thought it would be cool (no pun intended) to go ice fishing. I'm glad you posted this thread - I enjoyed reading it and looking at the pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Those little ice shacks are cool as all get out!!! Glad ya had a good time!!!


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Glad y'all liked it. I wish I knew how to post a video just so you could hear the sound. It may be normal to anyone that is familiar with ice, but at those temps the lake was making ice and to hear that ice creak and pop was wild. 

No "brown trout" thank goodness!


----------

